

Show HN: first weekend project, find interesting Scala content with Bit.ly's API - SanderMak
http://scalabitz.com

======
SanderMak
Some more background information can be found in this blogpost:
[http://branchandbound.net/blog/scala/2013/05/launching-
scala...](http://branchandbound.net/blog/scala/2013/05/launching-scalabitz)
Scalabitz was built using Scala, Play and a bit of Akka.

